# Does ethyl vanillin discolorate cold process soaps?



## GaiaNaturalSoaps (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello,
I know vanillin discolored cold process soap. I feel like ethyl vanillin will do the same thing but not sure. Does any one have experienced with this? I got the cotton candy FO from Bescented. It says no vanillin but contains ethyl vanillin on the bottle. Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jun 19, 2018)

I can't speak from personal experience, but my limited research says that it does indeed discolor.  I have yet to find a vanilla that doesn't discolor cold process soap.  The non-discoloring vanillas that I have used are actually more  like "less discoloring vanillas".   Some folks on the forum (myself included) have had luck with "vanilla stabilizers".  Make sure the one you choose is designed for cold-process soap as some are for use in melt and pour only.  I've successfully used a stabilizer to keep soap a creamy white for nearly a year, but eventually it always discolors.


----------



## GaiaNaturalSoaps (Jun 20, 2018)

bumbleklutz said:


> I can't speak from personal experience, but my limited research says that it does indeed discolor.  I have yet to find a vanilla that doesn't discolor cold process soap.  The non-discoloring vanillas that I have used are actually more  like "less discoloring vanillas".   Some folks on the forum (myself included) have had luck with "vanilla stabilizers".  Make sure the one you choose is designed for cold-process soap as some are for use in melt and pour only.  I've successfully used a stabilizer to keep soap a creamy white for nearly a year, but eventually it always discolors.


Thank you. Yes, you are right. I have to use vanilla stabilizers...


----------

